# Kitchen / Utility shelving



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I want to put some shelves up in my utility - for some reason the fitted kitchen didn't come with wall units in the utility and I need the storage...

I want to put up either metal or (possibly) wooden shelving to fill the gap which is just shorter than 3 standard units (so about 1800mm?)

I can only find "short" metal shelves...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> I want to put some shelves up in my utility - for some reason the fitted kitchen didn't come with wall units in the utility and I need the storage...
> 
> I want to put up either metal or (possibly) wooden shelving to fill the gap which is just shorter than 3 standard units (so about 1800mm?)
> 
> I can only find "short" metal shelves...


And :?: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I want to put some shelves up in my utility - for some reason the fitted kitchen didn't come with wall units in the utility and I need the storage...
> ...


And... does anyone have any ideas?

These are nice:

http://www.cookware.co.uk/index.html?code=716

But they aren't long enough for the gap.

Habitat do a 1200mm stainless steel plain shelf, but its only 200mm deep which I don't think is enough.

I don't want anything too "garagey" - just something plain but functional.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ikea (sorry, but its true) do a Stainless Steel Shelf (not sure of the length), looks great, and its competitively priced too..

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stores/s ... 5637*15648

You can buy brackets to join them and also you can cut it to length.

Jae


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why don't you buy three more units?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Why don't you buy three more units?


I did try that route - the kitchen company do sell them ready built, and have a flashy website and everything. However, try as I might, I've not been able to get a price from them...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Ikea (sorry, but its true) do a Stainless Steel Shelf (not sure of the length), looks great, and its competitively priced too..
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stores/s ... 5637*15648
> 
> ...


I've seen the brackets to "finish" them, but not the ones to "join"...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I may be mistaken, but im sure Ive seen them here in Ottobrun Ikea - I may be popping there on saturday (Swedish food for the other half - she's a Swede - brilliant ANOTHER world cup of indecision!). If it is there, shall I grab some (am coming to the UK in a week or 2).

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> I may be mistaken, but im sure Ive seen them here in Ottobrun Ikea - I may be popping there on saturday (Swedish food for the other half - she's a Swede - brilliant ANOTHER world cup of indecision!). If it is there, shall I grab some (am coming to the UK in a week or 2).
> 
> Jae


Jae

I've only just seen your reply to this post.

Decided on a trip to Ikea myself on Saturday. Another Â£191 spent... :lol: :lol:

I ended up with some short Mossby shelves (19cm width) for a short wall in my kitchen - mainly for display purposes - and 4 f*ck-off huge ones (28cm depth) for the utility wall, joined (as per your suggestion) with centre brackets.

Installed the lot yesterday (10 brackets, 6 shelves cut to size) whilst Lisa rewired new lights under my kitchen cabinets and fitted some new ones in cabinets which never had them before! They look a treat.

Word of warning - if you want to cut the Mossby shelves (they're a thin covering of stainless steel over a board type shelf) you need some hefty machinery! I started with a hacksaw (which worked, but too slowly) then progressed to a jigsaw with a proper metal blade in it. This was useless and I was starting to regret going for the metal shelves! So I decided to get my circular saw out, which has a general purpose blade fitted (but more designed for cutting laminates than metal) and "hey presto", a few sparks, a nice burning smell, and the board neatly chopped precisely where I wanted it... :lol: :roll: I thought the

(oh, and I got a new mirror for my bathroom!)


----------

